# Samsung 32inch LCD TV Stand broke



## wishbone (4 Dec 2011)

Just wondering where I could buy a replacement stand that comes with my Samsung 32inch LCD TV.  I was lifting the TV off the floor and bent it backwards which resulted in the TV Stand that comes with the TV breaking at the screws.  so the actual plastic is broken.  The TV cannot stand up.  Where could I get a new stand?  Thanks!


----------



## Sandals (5 Dec 2011)

U could try the electrical shop where you bought the tv or others or see if u can get in contact with Samsung directly on web. Maybe consider the possibility of wall mounting it...


----------



## wishbone (6 Dec 2011)

Thanks Sandals - I was actually thinking of wall mounting alright if I couldn't fix it.  Anyway I rang Samsung Ireland which were about as helpful as something very unhelpful, and so googled again for spare parts etc and came across a previous ask about money post! referring to MF Services in Cork (http://www.mfservices.ie/) I rang them, explained what I was looking for.  The guy there told me what I needed, I asked him for the part number so as I could google it and agree that it looked like what I needed and all done!  18e incl postage.  So hopefully I will get it in the next few days.


----------



## Sandals (6 Dec 2011)

have two 32inch wall mounted and they are a great floor/space saver plus no kids etc can get at them. Glad you got sorted though!!!


----------

